# Elk Down!



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't posted on here in a long time, but figured this was worth bragging on.
I was fortunate enough to be able to go to Idaho for an 8 day hunt. The least I can say is, it was an awesome experience. This was my first elk hunt & my first hunt in the mountains. It is some rough country, I am no mountain man! I hunted with Continental Divide Outfitters, Caleb, his wife Hannah & guide Kent were awesome. I was able to harvest my first elk & while using my bow on the 6th day of the hunt.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Badass. Congrats on your hunt bud.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweet !!!!! wish I had a chance at one... good eatin there.. congrats bud!!!!!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

That is really cool. With a bow no less!!


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*elk down*

Way to go. Glad the outfitter and guide made your hunt such a memorable event and glad you got a trophy.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like your a mountain man now.Way to go!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful animule.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Great job !


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a hard earned trophy!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go Jay!!!!

Thanks for sharing. By the way its not bragging, its just sharing with the www family.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome! Heck of a start for the season!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Sweeeeet


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome!!!! The elk won on my hunt this year.. Your extremely fortunate to get one on your first hunt! Huge Congrats to you for a hard 6 days of hunting with a successful outcome..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

A memory you will cherish a life time. Fantastic.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Saaweeet... Congrats


----------

